# Pork Sirloin Roast Boneless



## sunshine (Jul 25, 2010)

I am brand new to smoking.  I purchased about 3 weeks ago a Master Forge Smoker and it has been a learning experience. ha  I have smoked a turkey with mesquite, which was too dry, made a bunch of mesquite hamburgers and hot dogs for a party and they tasted great; however they shrunk in size too much and it looked like we were only eating buns  ha ha, but hey they tasted great.  Last weekend I smoke many chicken breasts, brining them first and they were great.  Can you tell I am a newbie at this!

So now I was given a Pork Sirloin Roast Boneless about 2 lbs that I would like to cook tomorrow.  I do not know much about Pork and that is all it say on the label.  Can anyone give me some tips on how to cook this.  I do have Hickory chunks if that is better than Mesquite.

Sheila


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Sheila, Welcome aboard, you came to the right place there's some great people with great ideas and recipe's. I have never done a pork sirloin roast. But from what you said and described it sounds that you need to get a digital thermo and a stay in the meat probe. They will make a world of a difference. Someone will be along soon to give you some better advice. I hope it works out and you can post some pic's so we can enjoy it too.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome SmokintheSMC,  I did purchase a thermo that stays in the meat a few days ago; however not digital, but I like this one because it tells me the internal temp of a variety of meets.  I was thinking that I have been cooking the meats too long; which is why they are dry.  Looking forward to others suggestions and tips.


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 25, 2010)

from what i have been reading if you wrap your meat in foil and spray with apple juice at around 145* and then let it cook up to around 195*-205*. then place it in a dry cooler wrapped in towels and let it sit for a couple hours, it should come out moist and tender. then you can search the site for a good pork finishing sauce to add even more moisture back into as well as additional flavors. best of luck and keep us posted with plenty of pictures!!!!


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 25, 2010)

Well are you slicing or pulling the meat?


----------



## sunshine (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm sorry I am so new to this.  What is pulling the meat?


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 25, 2010)

Thats shredded pork like for sandwiches.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 25, 2010)

I think that is what I would like to do maybe add barbeque.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I still am not sure about the Sirloin roast for pulling, Someone else may be able to help you better. But for me I would smoke it to 160 wrapped in bacon. Let it cool for 25 min and slice it. And I;ll bet it doesnt need BBQ sauce.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 25, 2010)

That sounds good too.  Do you put anything on your pork?.  What temp do you keep the smoker at?  The only thing I have ever done is rub with olive oil, salt and pepper for anything I have smooked so far.  I don't think a 2 lb roast will take long.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 25, 2010)

Coat it with heinz 57 and a good rub. Look around here for some starter rubs and then alter it they way you like it. Smoke it at 225 to 245. But be sure and let it rest before you slice it. And i would verify that thermo temps are acurate. That may be why you are getting things to go dry?


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 26, 2010)

I would cook it to an internal of about 160°, not 205° as the roast is lean and doesn't have the connective tissue that inspires pulling like a pork butt does, plus it's a more tender piece of meat (sirloin steak section) that lends itself well to slicing.  You can use whichever you like, Mesquite or Hickory or both (I alternate!).

Test your thermos by putting them into a glass of ice water; they should read 32°.


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 26, 2010)

I am definitely in the same school of thought as Pops. I would probably do a nice rub with olive oil, rosemary, salt, pepper, granulated or powdered garlic a touch of thyme. Smoke to about 160 - 165, not much higher than that and slice it... I would keep your smoker temp low at about 225-235. Let the meat rest prior to slicing... The wood you use is largely about preference... I would go apple wood and oak because that's the kick I'm on right now but if you had asked me 3 weeks ago, I would have said hickory.  

Geez... I just made myself hungry!!! What time is dinner at??? Welcome to SMF, Sheila!!!


----------



## sunshine (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks alot everyone.

The pork roast turned out excellent!  I did my rub with olive oil, salt, pepper and minced garlic. Wrapped thick bacon around the roast and brushed with Heinz 57 and brushed again with Heinz 57 about half way through.  I kept the smoker temp as suggested and the internal temp at 160 and I used Hickory, which was the first time.

At the same time I tried Jeff's Easy Meatloaf Recipe.  The only thing different I did was I used a variety of peppers, not just green peppers.  And he suggested not to put the meatload on the grate because of it being too fragile.  The recipe was so large I took 1/2 and and put it in a meatloaf pan and the other on the grate and had no problem with it being fragile.  The recipe was excellent except I would not use Hickory next time I didnt like the mix, probably Mesquite.

I also make my own homemade buns/bread so I made up a batch of dough and put a couple in of buns in the smoker and they were great with the hickory flavor.


----------



## monkey (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm new smoking, as well, and this thread traces the exact issue I'm facing.  It's all great info and I'm sure sets me up for success.  the only quewstion i have is how long does it take to smoke?  I've got folks coming over to eat and I want to gert somewhat close to a planned dinner time.


----------



## fshrmn6 (May 10, 2012)

I have smoked everything from salmon to rib roast.  I will suggest that you use apple wood to smoke pork.  At this time of year it is great.  I just break off a few limbs from my apple trees to use.  Apple is much better than hickory or mesquite on pork.


----------



## mferch258 (Jun 9, 2015)

apple or hickory. both are good


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 9, 2015)

That is a slicing Roast , smoke @ 225*F until you reach the 160*F Pops mentioned . It will be Med. , you can to taste next time (o to lower or higher internal temp.) .

Have fun and . . .


----------

